# HELP! CFII cards with Fuji S2 Pro



## Heidiw (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi!
I am shooting a wedding on Sat and my new CFII 4GB card isnt recongnised by my Fuji S2 Pro. Aaargh! I want to shoot in RAW but my 1GB card will only take 80 shots, so I was wondering if anyone knows if a 2GB card WILL work????
Or should I buy lots of 1GB cards???

Please help!

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

Do you have the manual for the camera?  It might specify the capacity.

I believe that's a fairly old camera (in terms of DSLRs).  Some older cameras don't handle larger cards..although it might be possible to upgrade the firmware, which may or may not help.


----------



## Heidiw (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Mike!
Thanks for the welcome! I know the S2 wont support the card now as it runs on the FAT 16 system not the FAT 32 system the new cards work on. But I have heard that it is possible to reformat these cards to make them work. Just wondered if the 2GB would have the same problem. I know some peoples cameras they do work on, and others they dont!
Need a new camera!


----------



## Rogan (Jun 16, 2008)

Heidiw said:


> Hi Mike!
> Thanks for the welcome! I know the S2 wont support the card now as it runs on the FAT 16 system not the FAT 32 system the new cards work on. But I have heard that it is possible to reformat these cards to make them work. Just wondered if the 2GB would have the same problem. I know some peoples cameras they do work on, and others they dont!
> Need a new camera!



try and get hold of a card reader and put it into ur pc

*assuming ur on windows*
in my computer right click on the drive letter than is the card and select Format...

and hopefully the file system drop down menu you sud be able to choose FAT16


----------

